# Another from East Texas



## Ryle (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi all. I'm from east Texas (though a bit south of the other new member from East Texas). I live in the piney woods with my husband, two little boys, 4 horses, 2 dogs and 2 cats. 

I'm a veterinary technician--12 years in small animal practices and then worked as the head technician in an equine hospital--but I currently only do relief work so that I can be home with my little boys. 

I have 1 mare(QH) that I use for just pleasure riding and then 2 young geldings (Apps) that I'm getting ready to start under saddle. The fourth horse is our 31 year old POA that I bought for the kids to learn to ride on.


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome. 

Do you have any pics? Would love to see them.


----------



## Ryle (Jul 13, 2007)

I haven't uploaded any pictures here but you can check out some here:

www.eastex.net/tdittmar/horses.html

Most of them were taken in the fall, but the ones at the top of the page are really recent ones of the old pony and my youngest son.


----------



## Frog (May 24, 2007)

hey there, it's good to have a vetty type person on here. I'm sure many of us will look forward to any advice you can give.
Cheers
A


----------

